# Fasco inducer question



## chrisliston77 (19 d ago)

Hi, would anyone be able to tell me how to source the Fasco 702112189 inducer motor? 3000 RPM 1/15 HP 115V
It seems that I can’t locate this anywhere. If it is superseded, which motor would be an adequate replacement? Thanks in advance for any help or insight!


----------

